# 2010 Maxima SV backup camera issue



## kchang2012 (May 10, 2016)

Hey Guys/Gals

So I'm having an issue with my backup camera not displaying a feed from the camera itself, whenever I put it in reverse the display only has a blue screen, the rest of the head unit works. From what I have gathered is that a blue screen means that the camera isnt sending a feed to the head unit, But I dont know where to start looking. Anything that could help would be awesome!

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## 14blackbueaty (Nov 29, 2016)

most likely the camera e-bay want 184 for a used one with a 90 day warranty


----------



## ProfessorSmartazz (Jan 28, 2020)

Take it to the a nissan dealer (and NOT an independant shop. You are only going to waste your own money throwing parts at it, and damage things while poking around to do so.


----------

